# Looking for a home in South Florida



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

Pigeon was found a couple days ago.
He looks healthy and had a yellow band on the left leg.
I called the club and they told me they had sold it to a guy….
I called the guy and he told me he had sold it to another guy.
I am looking for somebody to adopt him.
I will make sure that the person adopting him is a responsible person and knows how to properly take care of the birds...
If you are in South Florida and interested in adopting this pigeon, please send me a PM...
Thanks

Joe


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

I will be posting more pictures soon..


----------



## arlhey (Jun 6, 2013)

*Interested on the bird.*

Im willing to pick him up I live in Miami Gardens and starting a loft!!


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

He truly is a special pigeon with lots of character.
I don't know much about him but I was told that he is a professional racing pigeon.
Again, I am not an expert on this birds but I can tell you is the smartest pigeon I have ever met.
He was inside of an open box for one day and now he is running around my house like he owns the place, LOL
When I tell “him inside the box now” he runs to the laundry room and jumps inside the box... LOL never seen anything like it, so smart.
Just to be clear I want to make sure that the person that takes this bird is going to take good care of him...
I will not give him to anyone for the purpose of using him as a tool; i want to make sure he goes to a home where he is going to be safe and loved.
Thanks

Joe


----------

